# old Candy jars, with original candy!



## carling (Apr 23, 2010)

Found these with others in the loft of a very old large garage.  No house stands on the property, just this garage off the road.

 Some still were sealed with the original candy as seen in the photo.

 I'm wondering how old they.  I'm guessing maybe 1920's?

 The first two on the left are Bundt jars.  The next skinny one has a cork in it.  The Santa and the three on the right are not marked.  The 2nd to last has "Butter" imprinted on the individual candy inside the jar.

 I assume the Santa is the most valuable one.  I didn't see this exact Santa on ebay, but there were similiar styles marked Avor that sold for a nice price.

 Any ideas on age and value for these things?

 Thanks,......Rick


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucky You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!---------Santa is the most $$$$$$$$-----I think late 20s early 30s-------prices are down right now[]----i would hold onto all of them for awhile  if it were me[]-------------------Great finds---------------Fred.


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Found these with others in the loft of a very old large garage.  No house stands on the property, just this garage off the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you'll find the two on the left say "Bunte" - not "Bundt", right?  If they're embossed "Kivlan & Onthank" on the base, they date from the 1920's - "Smalley Kivlan & Onthank" would be earlier.  Redbook says $10-$20 with the K & O closure, unlisted in the closure shown, but I would think it would be similar.  -Tammy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Rick,

 What a great attic find, candy from the past, indeed! Somewhere around here I've got a Bunte lid, and now I know what the bottle looked like, with contents, and clip. Does the lid on those lefthanded guys have a kinda crest with "Bunte, Chicago" on the diagonal, with a banner that says, "World Famous Candies"?




From.

 Found this tasty bit, "Bunte Candy was founded by Gustave and Ferdinand Bunte in Chicago in 1876. My Uncle's investment company purchased Bunte in 1954. Bunte manufactured the finest hard candy ever made. More history in website below." @ancestry.com, wherein a buncha Buntes talk it over.









 "Chase made its biggest move by acquiring Bunte Brothers Candy Company.  Bunte had a fine reputation for making hard candy, particularly, fruit-filled hard candy known as Diana Stuft Confections.  The Company became known as Bunte-Chase and all production was consolidated in a huge plant in Chicago.  By the end of the decade sales had reached over 14 million." From.






 "Bunte 3pc Soda Fountain Glass Candy Jar Litho Tins

 Estimate: $100 - $200
 Realized: $160

 3 piece Bunte candy jar/tins, glass jar embossed and paper labels. Tins with litho labels showing confections, figures and factory. Tallest 12". Provenance: From the estate of David Langerman former top Salesman in US for Bayer Aspirin, Sales Manager for LAG Drug Co. in Chicago, Co-owner of Windmill Vitamins and Secretary of the Chicago Drug Club for many years." From.


----------



## carling (Jun 26, 2010)

Boy, I posted these, and forgot to get back to everyone.  I usually hang out in the Soda forum.

 Anyway......

 Fred, thanks for the info.  I knew the Santa was a good one,  it may even go higher with the candy still in it.

 Tammy, you are correct.  It says Bunte, not Bundt.  I don't know what I was thinking when I was typing.   They don't have any names embossed on the bottom, but one possibly has the number 18 on the bottom.  The embossing is so weak it's hard to tell.

 Surfaceone, thanks for posting the great photos and info!  I don't see any embossed writing on the Bunte lids.  Embossed on the front diagonally is "Bunte, Chicago".

 Thanks everyone!

 Rick


----------

